# 2022 in Gun Test Magazine



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't get to see this magazine often, but I like the ones I get to see. I was leafing through what I guess is the latest one, the "winners" for 2006. On page 20 they have a list of guns to not buy, and the 2022 is on the list. For anyone who reads this magazine, I'm curious, what was it that they didn't like about the gun? If anyone knows where I can read the original article they did on it, I'd much appreciate it. The 2022 is a very popular gun at the shop I work in and I hear a lot of good things about them. But I like having my pros and cons to give to buyers. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the beginning of the year, I got interested in getting one after seeing pics and reading about it - thought I might get my 1st Sig. But, I held a few at a gun show - and the grip didn't fit my hand very well. Too big. That's my only experience w/ one.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Gun Tests = full of sh*t. This mag is full of technical inaccuracies and they often have the most ridiculous reasons for picking one pistol over another.


----------

